# Who wants a snapper trip?



## TexasEdition (Jan 22, 2019)

Leaving out of Freeport at 7am on Thursday June 3.


----------



## tritonboat (Sep 2, 2012)

Just seeing this unfortunately, let me know when you are going again


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

TexasEdition said:


> Leaving out of Freeport at 7am on Thursday June 3.


I meant to text you back, how'd y'all do?


----------

